# Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten



## blauwal (12 August 2008)

Vorhin kam in den Nachrichten, dass Verbraucherschützer eine großangelegte Betrugsmasche aufdeckt hätten: 
eine Firma in NRW hat eine CD mit 17.000 Personendaten (Name, Adresse, Geburtsdatum, Kontonummer) verscherbelt und z.B. an Lottofirmen wie SKL verkauft, die ihrerseits unberechtigt von Privatpersonen Geld vom Konto abgebucht haben. 
_[ Nicht beweisbare Spekulation gelöscht  tf ] _
Jetzt müsste ja die Anzeige und die Anklage gegen die Adressennutzer kommen - denk ich mal...


----------



## technofreak (12 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*

Bevor hier weiter spekuliert wird, die Pressemitteilung  der Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein:  

Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten


----------



## HUmax (12 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*

Das Datensätze auch mit Kontodaten gehandelt werden und recht lukrativ sind, also viel Geld bringen, ist jetzt nun auch nicht unbedingt was neues. Das damit Missbrauch betrieben wird, ist eigentlich auch nichts neues. Man braucht sich doch nur hier bestimmte Themen anschauen, wo Betroffene berichten, dass von ihren Konten von unbekannten Geld für irgendwelche Sachen abgebucht wurde.


----------



## blauwal (12 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*

Was heisst hier "weiter" spekulieren? Ist das nun naheliegend oder nicht? Das war eine erste Äußerung, jemand anderes hatte hier im Forum noch gar nichts dazu gesagt, oder? Eine Vermutung wird man noch äußern dürfen.


----------



## sascha (12 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*



> Das damit Missbrauch betrieben wird, ist eigentlich auch nichts neues.



Umso wichtiger, wenn das mal wieder in die Medien gebracht wird und die Menschen etwas sensibilisiert werden.


----------



## technofreak (12 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*

heise Security - 12.08.08 - Verbraucherzentrale: Massenhafter Missbrauch von Bankkonten-Daten [Update]


> [Update]:
> Mittlerweile hat auch die SKL Stellung zu dem Vorfall bezogen und betont, dass man nie Daten von Kunden an Dritte weitergegeben habe. Die SKL habe sich mit der Verbraucherzentrale in Verbindung gesetzt, um "eine schnellstmögliche Klärung der Datenherkunft zu erreichen und gegebenenfalls rechtliche Schritte einleiten zu können".


----------



## HUmax (12 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*

Schlimm wie das hochgepuscht wird und dann sich angebliche Experten melden, als wäre das jetzt das erste Mal.

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2008/kw33/s30901.html



> Der Leiter des Unabhängigen Landeszentrums für Datenschutz (ULD) in Schleswig-Holstein, Thilo Weichert, sprach von einem "Riesen-Skandal." Der Verkauf von Datensätzen, auf denen sowohl Namen als auch Kontendaten gespeichert seien, habe "eine völlig neue Qualität."


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*



> Die Affäre zeigt: Bankkunden müssen um ihr Geld fürchten, denn einen wirksamen Schutz vor unzulässigen Abbuchungen gibt es nicht. Die zahlreichen Betrugsfälle werden durch die Banken begünstigt, bemängelt Peter Schaar, der Bundesbeauftragte für den Datenschutz: "Es ist ein Problem, dass die Institute Einzugsermächtigungen nicht prüfen - das lädt zum Missbrauch ein."





> der Verbraucher muss tätig werden. Betroffenen rät der Datenschützer deshalb vor allem eines: zur Bank gehen - und zur Polizei. Dann würden die Fälle endlich einmal registriert. Und die Politik würde endlich *erkennen*, dass es höchste Zeit ist zu handeln.


Unerlaubte Abbuchung: Datenschützer attackieren Banken - Wirtschaft - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten
Nun ja, die Erkenntnis allein... :stumm:

So holen sie sich abgezocktes Geld zurück


> Zudem haben Bankkunden das Recht, einer Kontoabbuchung zu widersprechen. Handelt es sich um einen Fehler – der Sportverein hat statt 50 Euro 100 Euro abgebucht – müssen Verbraucher eine Frist von sechs Wochen einhalten. *Geht es hingegen um Missbrauch, können Kunden auch noch Monate später widersprechen.* „Der Kunde bekommt in jedem Fall sein Geld zurück“, versichert Bankenverband-Sprecherin Beller


 _killing an urban legend_



> Generell sind Telefonwerbung und -geschäften in Deutschland zudem enge Grenzen gesetzt. Werbeanrufe sind grundsätzlich nur zulässig bei ausdrücklicher Einwilligung des Verbrauchers.


 Aber klar. Wird ja auch heftigst geahndet. Die Briefkästen von Dutzenden von britischen 1-Pfund-Limiteds zittern wie Espenlaub.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*

Und Werbeanrufe für Lotterien sind seit dem 01.01.2008 gemäß § 5 Abs. 3 GlüstV unzulässig.

Das passt auch gut zu der Beobachtung, dass diese Werbeanrufe seit dieser Zeit eher noch zahlreicher und unverschämter geworden sind.

Dank der allseits präsenten und kompetenten staatlichen Glücksspielaufsicht (oder sollte man eher sagen: "Glücksspielwegsicht"?) haben wir ja auch schon von Hunderten von Fällen verhängter Ordnungsgelder gegen Marketingunternehmen wegen Verstoß gegen § 5 Abs. 3 GlüstV gehört. :scherzkeks:

Das ganze nannte sich mal "Suchtprävention".
Warum höre ich das Huhn des benachbarten Bauern jetzt leise kichern?


----------



## Captain Picard (13 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*

Betrug durch Tarnfirmen: So holen Sie sich abgezocktes Geld zurück - Nachrichten Webwelt - WELT ONLINE

Illusion  contra  Realität


> Generell sind Telefonwerbung und -geschäften in Deutschland zudem enge Grenzen gesetzt. Werbeanrufe sind grundsätzlich nur zulässig bei ausdrücklicher Einwilligung des Verbrauchers. Nach einem Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs muss diese Erlaubnis schon vor dem Anruf vorliegen und darf nicht erst zu Gesprächsbeginn eingeholt werden (Az.: I ZR 241/97)


Deswegen gibt es auch kaum ColdCalls in Deutschland  :wall:

http://www.kn-online.de/artikel/2442992
http://www.hna.de/wirtschaftsolo/00_20080813055658_Telefonbetrug_Bei_Anruf_Abbuchung.html
http://www1.ndr.de/nachrichten/schleswig-holstein/verbraucherzentrale100.html


----------



## blauwal (13 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*



HUmax schrieb:


> Schlimm wie das hochgepuscht wird und dann sich angebliche Experten melden, als wäre das jetzt das erste Mal.
> 
> teltarif.de News: Bankverbindungen von 17*000*Bürgern im Umlauf (aktualisiert)




Wieso wird hier was "hochgepuscht" und wieso ist der Leiter der Datenschutzzentrale kein Experte? oder hab ich mich verlesen?

Davon, dass ein Thema für die "Kenner" ein alter Hut ist, haben die Neu-Betroffenen nichts. Man sollte mal weniger erhaben sein. Für den einfachen Rentner oder den naiven Schüler (die gibts auch noch) ist  es schon ein Schock, wenn plötzlich 500 Euro auf dem Konto weg sind.


----------



## HUmax (13 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*

Wie oft wurde denn schon in der Vergangenheit illegal was angebucht, wo der Betroffene nicht wusste für was. Man braucht sich doch nur Step2Pay anschauen als Beispiel und das war z.B. vor diesem angeblichen "Skandal".

Und wo steht was das plötzlich 500 Euro weg sind? Meist sind es Beträge weit unter 100 Euro, damit es nicht so schnell auffällt, und ist nicht genug Guthaben/Dispo drauf, wird die Lastschrift eh wieder storniert. Und Lastschriften kann man von sich aus auch wieder stornieren. Bis 6 Wochen ab Buchung machen Banken keine Zicken.


----------



## blauwal (13 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*

na dann ist ja alles gut


----------



## technofreak (14 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*

heise online - 13.08.08 - Datensparsamkeit gegen Datenmissbrauch


> Datensparsamkeit gegen Datenmissbrauch
> 
> Ob vor dem Online-Einkauf oder zur Anmeldung bei Communitys: Bei vielen Anwendungen kommen Netznutzer nicht umhin, persönliche Daten preiszugeben. Dabei machen sie möglichst immer nur diejenigen Angaben, die wirklich nötig sind. Das rät Wolfgang Holst, Mitarbeiter beim Landesbeauftragten für den Datenschutz Niedersachsen in Hannover. Wie sehr diese Zurückhaltung geboten ist, zeigt momentan der Fall der CD mit umfangreichen Daten von rund 17.000 Bürgern, die Verbraucherschützern zugespielt worden war.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*



			
				Der Oberbürgermeister schrieb:
			
		

> Im Stadtpark gehen nachts dunkle Gestalten um. Da die Polizei nichts machen kann: Verlassen Sie bitte den Park vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit! Falls Sie mit dem ÖNV unterwegs sind, planen Sie bitte genügend Zeit ein, damit sie auch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit die Bereiche der Bahnhöfe verlassen haben, da sich dort ebenfalls dunkle Gestalten tummeln. Ach ja: Verhalten Sie sich in den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln bitte friedlich. Sollten Sie beobachten, dass jemand raucht, Ausländer attackiert, andere ausspuckt oder ähnliches: Bleiben Sie ruhig und gelassen und schauen Sie einfach weg.
> Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß in unserer Weltstadt mit Herz


So etwa?


----------



## Captain Picard (14 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> So etwa?


oder so ähnlich...

heise online - 14.08.08 - Grüne fordert Handelsverbot für Kundendaten


> Grüne fordert Handelsverbot für Kundendaten
> Nach dem mutmaßlichen Diebstahl von 17.000 Verbraucherdaten fordert die Vorsitzende des Bundestags-Verbraucherausschusses, Ulrike Höfken, ein Handelsverbot für persönliche Daten. "Wir haben eine unsägliche Datensammlungswut", sagte die Grünen-Politikerin am Donnerstag im Deutschlandradio Kultur. Das gelte für den Staat wie für Unternehmen. Nötig sei eine Informationspflicht der Firmen, wenn Kundendaten "abgegriffen" worden seien. "Auf jeden Fall brauchen wir erheblich stärkere Kontrollen." Höfken verlangte zudem schärfere Sanktionen, nachdem eine CD mit Kontoverbindungen von 17.000 Bürgern Verbraucherschützern in Schleswig-Holstein zugespielt worden war.


solche Forderungen machen sich immer gut vor dem Hintergrund des Wissens, dass eh nichts geschehen   wird


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*

in den Diskussionen im Bekanntenkreis wurde ich erstens mal wieder wegen Panikmache verrissen und zweitens wegen so ketzerischer Aussagen wie "Die Leute sind ja so doof und schmeißen, wenn im Münchner Hauptbahnhof ein tolles Auto steht, in Massen ihre Daten in dieses Auto, ohne dass irgendjemand weiß, wer die Karten/Daten überhaupt sammelt".

Aber probiert mal, bei so einer Bahnhofsaktion rauszukriegen, wer da die Daten sammelt. Am Münchner Hbf habe ich mich einmal bis zum Bahnhofsmanager durchgefragt und der wusste auch nicht, wer da überhaupt steht und sammelt. "Das wird schon so seine Richtigkeit haben", meinte der.


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> "Die Leute sind ja so doof und schmeißen, wenn im Münchner Hauptbahnhof ein tolles Auto steht, in Massen ihre Daten in dieses Auto, ohne dass irgendjemand weiß, wer die Karten/Daten überhaupt sammelt".


Für solche Fälle habe ich immer mein Zettelchen mit diversen Adressen dabei, wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass auch führende Verbraucherschutz-Politiker am Gewinn eines Autos außerordentlich interessiert sind...


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Für solche Fälle habe ich immer mein Zettelchen mit diversen Adressen dabei, wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass auch führende Verbraucherschutz-Politiker am Gewinn eines Autos außerordentlich interessiert sind...


Muß ich mir merken


----------



## Antiscammer (14 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*

Die an der von mir angegebenen Adresse nichtexistierende Friedhofsverwaltung freut sich immer über Post.
Mit dem "Erfinden" von Telefonnummern sollte man aber immer vorsichtig sein. Damit kann man schnell einen Unbeteiligten treffen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*

Hatte mal eine meiner anonymen Handynummern angegeben. Da wollte doch tatsächlich jemand dringend den George W. Bush sprechen, um ihm ein Zeitschriftenabonnement aufzuschwatzen. :-D Hab ihn ans White House in Washington D.C. verwiesen.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*

Datenklau: Auch Bertelsmann soll vom Datenschutz-Skandal betroffen sein - Wirtschaft - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


> Der aktuelle Datenschutz-Skandal weitet sich aus: Ermittler durchsuchten ein Callcenter in Lübeck, das illegal Adressen und Kontonummern eingekauft haben soll. Inzwischen soll auch eine Tochter der Bertelsmann-Gruppe in die Affäre verwickelt sein.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,572252,00.html


> Die Bundesagentur gerät in den Ruf dubioser Jobvermittlungen: Einem Zeitungsbericht zufolge soll die Behörde Stellenanzeigen für Jobs in Lotto-Callcentern veröffentlicht haben. Dabei registrieren Verbraucherzentralen gerade dort eine Zunahme unerlaubter Telefonwerbung.


taz.de - Verbotene Werbeanrufe: Arbeitsagentur vermittelt illegale Jobs


> Arbeitsagentur vermittelt illegale Jobs
> Die Regierung will Werbeanrufe verbieten. Dabei suchen die Anbieter über die Bundesagentur nach Mitarbeitern.


pikant...


> Und solche Firmen dürfen auf der Nürnberger Jobbörse inserieren? Politiker und Verbraucherschützer sind entsetzt. "Es ist überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar, dass auf den Seiten der Bundesagentur Stellen zu finden sind, deren Arbeitsplatzbeschreibung offen gesetzeswidrig ist", sagte die FDP-Politikerin Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger der taz. "Die Bundesagentur wird sich nicht auf den Standpunkt zurückziehen können, sie besitze keine Verantwortung für die bereitgestellten Inhalte." Seit Monaten bemühe sich die Politik, die "Landplage unerlaubter Telefonanrufe einzudämmen". Ausgerechnet ein Bundesamt fahre ihr jetzt in die Parade.


Heuchelei pur, es ist seit langem  bekannt, dass Outbound Callcenter Jobs sogar  unter Androhung
von  Leistungskürzung bei Nichtannahme  vermittelt werden.


----------



## Werbehasser (15 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*



> Dieser Mann (Sven R.) löste den Skandal aus
> Eine CD hält Deutschland in Atem. Inhalt: private Daten und Bankverbindungen von 17 000 Deutschen.
> ...


17*000 Daten geklaut! Sven R. löste den Skandal aus - Bild.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*

düdeldumdidei


----------



## webwatcher (16 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*

heise online - 16.08.08 - Datenhandel-Skandal weitet sich aus


			
				heise online 16.08.2008 11:30  schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Nachrichtenmagazin Der Spiegel zufolge hat der Skandal um den Handel mit Kundendaten wesentlich größere Ausmaße als bislang bekannt. Der Absender der anonym an die Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein zugesandten CD mit 17.000 Datensätzen habe sich dem Magazin zu erkennen gegeben. "Das war nur ein erster Datensatz, tatsächlich habe ich die Adressen und Bankdaten von 1,5 Millionen Kunden gesichert", erklärte der 36-jährige Detlef T., der in einem Lübecker Callcenter gearbeitet hat, dem Spiegel.


seltsamerweise steht davon nichts auf online Seite des Spiegel (und auch nirgend woanders)
der letzte Bericht ist von gestern: 
Kontonummern: Mutmaßlicher Datendieb stellt sich der Polizei - Wirtschaft - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


> Mutmaßlicher Datendieb stellt sich der Polizei


Ob Der Spiegel  davon sonderlich erbaut ist, seine Erkenntnisse auf fremden Seiten vorveröffentlich
 zu sehen? Wenn müßte es unter Wirtschaft stehen: 
Wirtschaft - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten

Update 16:30:   jetzt steht es dort 
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,572533,00.html


----------



## Gucki (16 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*

Das eigentlich Skandalöse ist hier und auch anderweitig noch gar nicht beachtet worden:

Wie kommt ein Callcenter an 1,5 Millionen Datensätze der SKL? Und wieso zum Geier enthalten diese Datensätze Bankverbindungen?

Callcenter bekommen ihre Datensätze üblicherweise in relativ kleinen "Portionen" vom Auftraggeber. Diese Pools werden in 3 bis 4 Wochen abgearbeitet (typisch 60%) und erst dann gibts weitere Daten. Um bei diesem Verfahren 1,5 Millionen Datensätze zu sammeln, müßte man schon ein bis zwei Jahre die Datenlieferungen für ein Callcenter mit 30 bis 50 Plätzen nur für dieses eine Projekt "abgreifen". 

Was viel fataler ist: Die meisten großen Callcenter arbeiten für viele Auftraggeber. Geht es im Haus seriös zu, ist das kein Problem. Der Worst Case wäre ein Speichern und Mischen dieser Daten. Da bekommt dann ein Hans Müller, Hauptstraße 1 in 12345 Musterhausen plötzlich ein Profil: Er hat einen Call&Surf Anschluss der Telekom, war mal bei AOL, hat ein Premiere Abo, hat mal am Gewinnspiel eines Sportwagenherstellers mitgemacht usw. Der Datensatz "Hans Müller" wird durch diese zahlreichen Merkmale erheblich "wertvoller".

Bei Outbound-Projekten werden die Daten gerne als EXCEL-Tabelle oder in Datenbank-Tauschformaten angeliefert. Per CD oder Mail, oft unverschlüsselt. Eine Einladung zum Missbrauch, denn an diese Daten kommen in den Unternehmen vielleicht auch Leute ran, die für den Zugriff nicht vorgesehen sind.


Gruß Gucki


----------



## Antiscammer (18 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*

Es ist ein Zeichen für ein absolut liederliches Sicherheitsmanagement, dass in einem staatlich geführten Lotterie-Unternehmen es überhaupt möglich ist, dass ein kleiner Angestellter Millionen von Kundendaten auf CD brennen und diese Daten einfach so mit rausnehmen kann.

Jedes seriöse Unternehmen kennt bestimmte Maßnahmen gegen Datenklau:


 Man statte die PCs nur dann mit CD-Brennern sowie USB-Anschlüssen aus, wenn dies für den Arbeitsbereich des Mitarbeiters unbedingt erforderlich ist.

 Sensible Daten sind mittels geeigneter Zugriffssicherung so zu verwalten, dass nur die Mitarbeiter Zugriff auf den gesamten Datensatz (!) bekommen, die unbedingt aufgrund ihrer Tätigkeit darauf Zugriff haben müssen.

100%-ig ausschließen lassen sich Pannen und Datenlecks nie. Aber es ist doch bezeichnend, wenn man mitverfolgt, dass es tausende seriöser Firmen in Deutschland gibt, denen so etwas nie passiert, dagegen aber einige Läden, bei denen sowas standardmäßig vorkommt.


----------



## Gucki (18 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es ist ein Zeichen für ein absolut liederliches Sicherheitsmanagement, dass in einem staatlich geführten Lotterie-Unternehmen es überhaupt möglich ist, dass ein kleiner Angestellter Millionen von Kundendaten auf CD brennen und diese Daten einfach so mit rausnehmen kann.




Der Datenklau fand in einem Callcenter statt, nicht bei der SKL. Allerdings finde ich es mehr als bedenklich, dass die SKL überhaupt Datensätze rausgibt, die auch eine Kontonummer enthalten.



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Man statte die PCs nur dann mit CD-Brennern sowie USB-Anschlüssen aus, wenn dies für den Arbeitsbereich des Mitarbeiters unbedingt erforderlich ist.



Seit "legacy free" bei PCs schick ist, werden viele PCs ohne PS/2 Anschlüsse hergestellt. Man benötigt also USB also zum Anschluss von Maus und Tastatur. Im Bios einiger PCs kann man zwar die Front-USB-Ports abstellen, aber die auf der Rückseite bleiben aktiv. Da sind teure und meist recht leicht aushebelbare Softwarelösungen gefragt...

Von den großen Herstellern fällt mir aktuell nur FSC ein, die Rechner mit PS/2 ausliefern und damit USB komplett deaktivierbar haben. Allerdings nutzen immer mehr Callcenter Softphones und da werden die Headsets gerne per USB angeschlossen, weil man dann nicht die Standardsoundkarte nutzt sondern einen auf das Headset abgestimmten Wandler im USB-Adapter. Schon ist USB wieder aktiv.

Das Verhindern von Datenklau ist aber auch anders möglich und sollte speziell in einem Callcenter eigentlich kein Problem sein. 


Gruß Gucki


----------



## Captain Picard (19 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*

es wird kafkaesk:
Illegaler Datenhandel: Ruf nach staatlichem Verbot


			
				Berlin (dpa) schrieb:
			
		

> - Im Skandal um *illegal* gehandelte sensible Kundendaten wird der Ruf nach einem Einschreiten des Staates lauter.
> 
> Die Landesbeauftragte für Datenschutz in Nordrhein-Westfalen, B. S. , forderte ein *generelles Verbot* für den Handel mit persönlichen Daten wie Name, Anschrift, Geburtsjahr oder Beruf. «Ich sehe dringenden Handlungsbedarf, um den außer Kontrolle geratenen Datenhandel zu stoppen»,


Dachte bis jetzt, wenn etwas illegal wäre, würde es gegen Gesetze verstoßen und  wäre damit verboten. Warum soll also etwas verboten werden, was bereits verboten ist?

Weiter frage ich mich, was legaler Handel mit persönlichen Daten sein soll?


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*



Gucki schrieb:


> Das eigentlich Skandalöse ist hier und auch anderweitig noch gar nicht beachtet worden:
> 
> Wie kommt ein Callcenter an 1,5 Millionen Datensätze der SKL? Und wieso zum Geier enthalten diese Datensätze Bankverbindungen?


dasselbe katastrophale Sicherheitsmanagement bei der Telekom
heise online - 19.08.08 - Skandal um illegalen Datenhandel: Auch Telekom-Kunden betroffen


> Laut Kriminalreport hat sich ein Call-Center in Bremerhaven illegal Zugriff auf Datenbanken der Telekom verschafft und Daten davon offenbar an Dritte weiterverkauft. Die Datenbanken enthielten persönliche Angaben von 30 Millionen Kunden. "Die Deutsche Telekom ist offenbar Opfer hoch krimineller Machenschaften", sagte Unternehmenssprecher Philipp Blank auf Anfrage. Der Umfang sei allerdings vollkommen unklar. Auf jeden Fall würden die Staatsanwaltschaft eingeschaltet und die betroffenen Kunden informiert. "Bisher haben wir keine Erkenntnisse, dass Kundendaten der Deutschen Telekom für Trickbetrügereien missbraucht worden sind", erklärte der Sprecher.


Die Telekom als Opfer und  es ist ja nichts  passiert... 
beschönigen und  abwiegeln, die üblichen Maschen


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2008)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Callcenter sind im Besitz von Kontodaten*

heise online - 19.08.08 - Illegaler Handel mit Kundendaten: Der "GAU" wird immer noch größer


> Nachdem der bereits ausgerufene GAU beim illegalen Datenhandel doch immer noch größer wird und inzwischen unter anderem die Deutsche Telekom erfasst hat, fordern *auch Datenschützer *ein rasches Verbot des zweifelhaften Geschäftsmodells und ein Eingreifen des Staates.


Aus dem  Tiefschlaf  aufgewacht? Läuft  unter der Rubrik Horrorgroteske.


> Die Dachvereinigung Call Center Forum Deutschland (CCF) wehrt sich aber gegen eine pauschale Verurteilung. "Dass in der Diskussion jetzt Call Center und Kriminelle in einen Topf geworfen werden, ist zwar bequem, entspricht allerdings nicht der Wirklichkeit in Deutschland", meint der Präsident des Verbands, Manfred Stockmann. Die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Betriebe halte sich an Recht und Gesetz, Gesetzesverschärfungen seien nicht nötig. Bei den aufgedeckten Fällen handle es sich augenscheinlich um kriminelle Taten.


ach ja?

Vielleicht sollten Datenschützer, Manager, Politiker und Journalisten ( Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel)
einfach mal in Wikipedia lesen, das ja auch für schlichte Gemüter gedacht ist.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Callcenter


> Kaltakquise (auch cold calls genannt) ist in Deutschland gesetzeswidrig.


----------

